# Twisted Fairy Tales Ideas



## dizhaunt (Feb 18, 2011)

you can do little red ridinghood with red holding a decapitated werewolf head, little miss muffit being bitten by spiders, Hansel and Gretel being stuffed in a oven by the witch, the three little pigs. Then you can also do edgar allen poe themes of the pit and the pendulum, The Tell-tale Heart, the raven. Just a quick list of ideas, good luck and have fun


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 19, 2012)

Cat killing the cow that jumped over the moon with a fiddle bow? The old lady in the shoe is eaten by cats. 

Hell I'd mix some up.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We did Scary Tales last year. Here are a couple of shots that might give you some ideas.

Here is a daylight shot of R.I.Punzel in our foyer:









This was our take on "the Little Mermaid meets Deadliest Catch:









Eric


----------



## coldice371 (Feb 1, 2012)

I absolutely love the rapunzel idea!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Gingerbread home with Hansel and Gretal and the witch
Red Riding Hood with the wolf in the bed disguised as Grandma
Evil leprechaun and the pot of gold
Snow white with the witch and poison apple
Any scene from Willy Wonka and the chocolate factory
Any scene from Wizard of Oz - I would love to do something evil with the tin man wanting his heart
Think of anything that is super innocent and put a macabre spin on it -- like a room showing what happens to trick or treaters
Here's an inspiration board for all sorts of scary tales http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-scary-tales/


----------



## Ani's Horror (Dec 12, 2013)

Rapunzel and Ariel is awesome! LOVE LOVE LOVE

Got also some collected ideas http://de.pinterest.com/anjaengel81/halloween-fairy-tale-alice-and-monsters/


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

Great ideas!

I would look up the original Grimms Fairy tales.. many were watered down by disney but were pretty extreme for their time.. There is a book called twisted fairy tales that takes weird twists on the standards: http://www.amazon.com/Twisted-Fairy-Tales-Maura-McHugh/dp/0764165887

Big bad wolf in Grandma's bed..in the process of eating the father/lumberjack alive while the father is screaming for help. perhaps..
Dawnski mentioned Wizard of Oz, flying monkeys could be scary...


----------



## Magical Night Weaver (Jul 14, 2014)

I have decided to do this theme as well this year and hope mine can be as great as yours sounds like it will be!


----------



## ANC2684 (Jun 9, 2015)

I love all of the ideas in here! I think the best way to approach your 10 rooms is to look at the different movies/stories, and pick out the good guy and the bad guy. You can make the bad guy win somehow, or the good guy, you can make them change rolls like maybe Sleeping Beauty becomes evil (picture blonde hair under the Maleficent horns) or maybe Ariel gets strangled by Ursula's tentacles.... IDK if i'm helping here but Good Luck!! It sounds awesome!

I found this on someone's pinterest... and thought of you.

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/238901955208970333/


----------



## Gnome (Mar 4, 2005)

You could also make repunsels hair into a noose


----------



## punkpumpkin (Jul 10, 2015)

All of your ideas sound great! I also love the idea of red riding hood holding the wolfs head as well. I am going to try to do something similar to this theme this year, but it can't be as elaborate as I am doing it in a friends house and have to transport everything. Small house woes without garages! Here are some other ideas that could be fun that I was toying with.

Cinderellas severed foot in her glass slipper
Instead of the emperor without any clothes, the emperor without any skin 
I wanted to do a semi large gingerbread house that you could go into and open windows into scenes from the story or maybe interactive things you could place you hands into or things to take


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Good Old Poe could provide some inspiration. They aren't fairy tales but: He wrote a story called Hop Frog, a tragic story of a little person who is a jester getting his revenge; The Black Cat- a man fixates on a black cat with tragic consequences; The Cask of Amontillado- a man is walled up in a crypt while still alive. More modern fairy tales could include the movie Legend, and early Tom Cruise/Tim Curry flick. There are goblin-like guys, a large red devil ( the awesome Tim Curry), a unicorn. Then there is The Neverending Story. You could do some creepy things with the movie Labyrinth, the little red guys who can take off parts of their bodies could actually take apart the main character's body instead of just talking about doing it like in the movie.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

We did this theme a few years ago and it was lot of fun. Here is the link from our party.

http://s224.photobucket.com/user/kimb1023/slideshow/Famous%20Hollywood%20Monstars/Once%20Upon%20A%20Nightmare


----------



## ANC2684 (Jun 9, 2015)

B scary! Yours is one of the ones I saw and LOVED! I'm stealing the idea for Cinderella foot. I love that idea! Thank you! Your decorations and ideas were so awesome!


----------



## punkpumpkin (Jul 10, 2015)

B Scary said:


> We did this theme a few years ago and it was lot of fun. Here is the link from our party.
> 
> http://s224.photobucket.com/user/kimb1023/slideshow/Famous%20Hollywood%20Monstars/Once%20Upon%20A%20Nightmare


Where did you get your severed foot and glass slipper? Because I have been lookign for a severed foot that would fit into a regular shoe.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I think that's the foot from Dollar Tree. You could use a Skeleton foot. I used a formed foot thing my daughter got for me from Kohls. 
I would search garage sales or thrift stores for a slipper. Mine is not exactly what I had in mind but I used it anyway


----------



## punkpumpkin (Jul 10, 2015)

offmymeds said:


> I think that's the foot from Dollar Tree. You could use a Skeleton foot. I used a formed foot thing my daughter got for me from Kohls.
> I would search garage sales or thrift stores for a slipper. Mine is not exactly what I had in mind but I used it anyway
> View attachment 248853


I never even thought of using a form foot from a store. What a great idea! I wonder if I can swindle a local store to part with one. Or if anyone was willing to send me what they have to use this year I would be happy to pay for shipping and even send it back to you!


----------



## Creeping Shadow (Aug 12, 2015)

Wow you went all out that year! What is the theme this year?



B Scary said:


> We did this theme a few years ago and it was lot of fun. Here is the link from our party.
> 
> http://s224.photobucket.com/user/kimb1023/slideshow/Famous%20Hollywood%20Monstars/Once%20Upon%20A%20Nightmare


----------



## punkpumpkin (Jul 10, 2015)

Interesting take on Disneyland theme park. http://www.buzzfeed.com/alisoncaporimo/creepy-creepy?bffb&utm_term=4ldqpgp#.vdy4zbgPz0


----------



## punkpumpkin (Jul 10, 2015)

I have few other fairy tales that I am wanting to do something for but am having trouble thinking of a way to display them in a creative way. I would love if you guys could take a crack at some creative ideas for them! I just have to keep them relatively small because I have to transport them to a friends house for the party. I listed the fairy tales I want to try to do below.

Goldilocks and the three bears
Hansel and Gretel 
Rapunzel


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Creeping Shadow said:


> Wow you went all out that year! What is the theme this year?


This year we are doing a Spooky Speakeasy. It's a Hor-roaring 20's Ghostly Gatsby party.


----------

